# iOS Apps



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Browsing thru a bzillion apps is very tiring, to say the least. What apps do you use and why do you use them? What's good and what's bad? I just found _Spark_, thanks to *Steve*, and I've got a feeling there's a lot of other interesting apps out there that most of us haven't seen.

Please limit this to apps for iPads, there will be another thread for Android apps in a couple seconds.

Rich


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

boxcar - twitter app offering push tweets. As strange as it seems, the official twitter app doesn't push tweets from the people you follow

ESPN ScoreCenterXL - input teams you follow and get pushed scores and updates

CNN - for news

USATODAY - for news

Time - if you are a subscriber to the magazine you can also get an e copy of each weeks issue that is very interactive. Great for reading on the plane

DBSTALK - of course

Directv App - more for the ooh and ahhh factor as I'm changing channels with my Ipad

Sports Illustrated - similar to Time

Various stock and IRA account apps ie Etrade

HBO GO - catch up on HBO series, great app.

Docs to Go - App for reading/editing word documents. Sinks with another App called dropbox. A little cumbersome because of the lack of a file system.

Sirius/XM

Pandora

Flight Track - because I fly alot


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

In addition to some of the apps mentioned above, I have:

The Weather Channel
ABC Player - watch the latest episodes of ABC shows
Netflix for watching movies
CNN News, BBC News, NPR, McClatchy News, Aljazeera news and a bunch more. 
Kindle for reading, but I also use iBooks and the Nook app
One Note for grocery lists and other things, but Evernote is good too
Flipboard for browsing articles on websites
Pulse - same as above, but I think I like Flipboard better
TuneIn Radio
Alarmed to remind me of appts, when to take my meds, etc.
Photo Booth and Pocketbooth for fun
All of the Fotopedia apps are awesome
Solar Walk and Star Walk are great. You can point your iPad toward the sky and Star Walk will tell you what is there. It's especially awesome at night.
Life - view photo galleries around the world.
The UPS, FedEX and USPS apps are good for tracking shipments
PT Scanner - A police/emergency scanner

I have a lot more good ones too...


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

- Games -
Frisbee - drive a frisbee around
Tower Madness - tower defense
Super Stick Man Golf (better than Angry Birds, IMHO)

- Multimedia -
Planetary - visualize your iTunes library
xfinity
netflix
PBS
CineXPlayer
Crackle

- Readers, RSS, Social, etc -
Hitpad
Hootsuite
Evernote
Friendly - hi res Facebook app

- Science -
Google Earth
Radarscope - pricey radar app


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

flexoffset said:


> - Games -
> Frisbee - drive a frisbee around
> Tower Madness - tower defense
> Super Stick Man Golf (better than Angry Birds, IMHO)
> ...


I love Crackle. Besides the original content, lots of remastered _Stooges_ shorts. _Seinfeld_ as well.

The New York Times app is a good one. You can load up the entire content and read it off-line. (You can also do it with NYT.com/chrome, but I like the app better.)


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

DBSTalk: 
DirecTV: For those that have DirecTV.
The Weather Channel MAX+: Always handy...
Google Books:
iBooks:
Kindle:
Nook: 
LickOfTheDay: Guitar site...
NASA: For those who are interested in that sort of thing.
Bones: If you like the show, the app can be interesting.
Engadget: Very nice app to keep up with the latest news on their website.
Google Earth: A handy app to have on occasion.
IMDB: Very handy app to have.
The Onion: If you like that sort of thing.
Angry Birds: You gotta have at least one... 
Fruit Ninja: I play it on my phone mainly, but here it is for the iPad.
Glow Hockey: I love air hockey...
Madden NFL: If you like that sort of thing.
Words HD: If you like that sort of thing...
ABC Player: Let's you watch ABC programming.
Crackle: Let's you watch some Sony programming.
Netflix: Allows you to organize and watch Netflix on your iPad.
TiVo: For those with TiVo Premiere, and soon for those with earlier models.
Vevo HD: Watch music videos on your iPad.
Wallpapers HD: Download wallpapers for your iPad.
Photobucket: For those who use the service.
PS Express: Basic Photoshop functions...
EBay: For those who are into that sort of thing...
Target: For those who are interested.
AllRecipes: For those who are interested...
Epicurious: For those who are interested.
Dropbox: Great way to have access to some of your files.
Friendly Facebook: For those who are interested...
Twitter: For those who Tweet...

~Alan

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

GoodReader -- excellent PDF reader for newspapers, magazines, documentation. . .

APOD - Astronomy Picture of the Day.

HD Pinball

iCab - better browser than safari


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Karen said:


> In addition to some of the apps mentioned above, I have:
> 
> The Weather Channel
> ABC Player - watch the latest episodes of ABC shows
> ...


The astronomy apps look interesting. Shame we can't see many stars where we are. Might try them anyhow.

PT Scanner, that's what I'm looking for. I'll download that today.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> GoodReader -- excellent PDF reader for newspapers, magazines, documentation. . .
> 
> APOD - Astronomy Picture of the Day.
> 
> ...


I gotta try the pinball game. I love pinball, not the way it is now, but the way it was back in the '50s. I played a digital pinball machine in NYC back the early '80s and it was great. Just like a "real" pinball machine, but all digital. Remarkable machine. Never have seen another one, sadly.

Rich


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Karen said:


> I
> One Note for grocery lists and other things, but Evernote is good too


If you use an app for groceries, the _Our Groceries_ can't be beat. It allows you to enter lists via a computer or device and in almost real-time updates iOS devices. Then as you check off the items you get, the ones you don't remain on the list.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

You got to have the Slingplayer app so you can watch your DVR on the go!

Also your local TV or radio station apps. I HeartRadio is also good.

BTW how many apps do you have? I currently have 168 on my IPhone 4!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> If you use an app for groceries, the _Our Groceries_ can't be beat. It allows you to enter lists via a computer or device and in almost real-time updates iOS devices. Then as you check off the items you get, the ones you don't remain on the list.


That really sounds interesting. I gotta see if my Droid phone has something like that. Probably take me an hour or two to find one. Seriously.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Phil T said:


> You got to have the Slingplayer app so you can watch your DVR on the go!


Gotta have a Slingbox to use it?



> Also your local TV or radio station apps. I HeartRadio is also good.


*Steve* turned me onto Spark. Really good radio app. Use it constantly. Plays while you're using the other apps. Nice.

Rich


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I gotta try the pinball game. I love pinball, not the way it is now, but the way it was back in the '50s. I played a digital pinball machine in NYC back the early '80s and it was great. Just like a "real" pinball machine, but all digital. Remarkable machine. Never have seen another one, sadly.
> 
> Rich


I became a pinball junkie - and probably dropped a letter grade- my freshman year at NC State when the dorm made the machines free during exam week!

The good mechanical machines went the way of buggy whips and I haven't put a quarter (probably a $1 now?) in one in years.

But the iPad implementation is awesome! Great programming!


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

rich584 said:


> PT Scanner, that's what I'm looking for. I'll download that today.
> 
> Rich


Check out 5-0 Radio Pro ...... besides the usual coppers etc you can even get Howard Stern on that one (the paid version, they have a free one as well). That's my most used iPhone app.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Check out 5-0 Radio Pro ...... besides the usual coppers etc you can even get Howard Stern on that one (the paid version, they have a free one as well). That's my most used iPhone app.


Hope they have an iPad version. I'll try it. I really don't use the Droid as a smart phone that much.

Rich


----------

